

Ask HN: Side projects – focus or diversification - arisAlexis

I have quite a free time but the problem is that I have two side projects (I am also working). One is 40% ready and the other is only the idea + some design but is smaller to program.<p>I think that it is the right timing for both given the cyber and social situation now and I am afraid I will lose the train (for each one) if I leave it for the future.<p>Should I split up my time between the two or focus on one? First choice seems more conservative&#x2F;reasonable but second mimics the portfolio diversification principles.
======
zer00eyz
1\. Focus on what ever one you can finish first. DONE is the goal, LIVE is the
goal. Nothing else matters till you cross that line.

2\. Assume your going to "fire and forget" on that first one, Get it out
there, but box the time you spend marketing and promoting.

3\. Go back to the SECOND one and finish that.

If the two are in any way inter-related, if they form a basket of services,
then finishing both is in your best interest. If they don't relate at all,
then you should add your "personal brand" to each of them. You might find that
neither of them is a "business" but together you can support yourself (and
maybe build a third thing).

